# Pierre Herme's macaroons



## amira (Mar 11, 2001)

What a disappointment for me. A friend came back from Paris with a box full of diffrent macaroons.We didn't like any of the flavors ,(she brought 2 from each flavor)one was so bad that we had to spit it.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That's a dissapointment. Have a bounty!  Sorry to hear that they weren't very good. It must have been such a letdown given all that hype.

Kuan


----------

